# Cherry grove pier reports



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

I am from maine and will be staying near cherry grove pier for 9 days starting on the 17th of April, Just curious how the fishing has been or will be at that time, never fished myrtle beach, any advice or tips is very much appreciated, pm's are welcome. 
Thanks!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Last year it sucked. This year who knows but why guess if you have already committed it will be what it will be.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

hey rabbitdog when ya coming down?! Yea April should be good water is getting up there and weather is warming up


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Right now weather & water temps suck, Been very bad spring!!
Hopefully by your dates it will pick up. Should be whiting around by then!!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

surfmom said:


> hey rabbitdog when ya coming down?! Yea April should be good water is getting up there and weather is warming up


I'll be down when the water temps gets to about 63deg. Let me know when they start biting


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

is there bait around to catch?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Colton Spear said:


> is there bait around to catch?


Mid April you will probably see menhaden, and could jig up some greenbacks. There will be silversides/anchovies but they're not really used as bait.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

You might as well stop in Maryland and fish the trophy striper season. In SC, to effectively fishing 12 months of the year you need to tact on FW fishing.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

No.... to effectively fish all 12 months in SC you need a boat.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

rabbitdog2 said:


> I'll be down when the water temps gets to about 63deg. Let me know when they start biting


Matt caught a good size puffer yesterday!


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

I will be driving down, so I have a vehicle, although I'll be staying very close to cherry grove, is there some better places that anyone would suggest?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Colton Spear said:


> I will be driving down, so I have a vehicle, although I'll be staying very close to cherry grove, is there some better places that anyone would suggest?


You have about an equal chance on all of the piers. Just depends on what is there. Apache is a very good pier as well, might want to try it one day. Cherry Grove charges by the rod last I saw and is pricey.


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

How far is Apache ?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Colton Spear said:


> How far is Apache ?


Maybe 15-20 minutes? I don't fish the north end very often.


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

ill probably try apache a day or two as well, just curious, is there any advantage to surf fishing, if you can fish a pier near by is there any reason to fish from the beach, say early in the morning or something?


----------



## Lunchbox109 (Feb 23, 2014)

I prefer to fish the beach at cherry grove, last year had some nice blues on cut pin fish and when I was cast netting some bait I got slammed in the leg by a huge redfish..... Tried to re throw my cast net on him but he was gone.... Surf fishing on north myrtle is normally pretty productive for me though, and I prefer fishin the sunrise


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

Headed to fish the pier this weekend will report when I get back:beer::fishing::beer:


----------

